# M729, many questions.



## BaYvette (Jan 24, 2013)

I like my new Google Android 7" tablet, but can't read the tiny manual, and need help getting around it's many functions. I am 80 years old, so really need help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This manual? If so, what exactly is the issue? If not, can you give us a link to the tiny manual?

Are you trying to read the manual on the tablet?


----------



## BaYvette (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi TerryNet and thank you for responding. 

I don't actually have any problems other than that I don't know how to navigate around all the contents of my tablet. Unfortunately, I can't find any manuals online. The small one I refer to is the printed one which came with the tablet. All it has on the cover is User Manual M729, and there is no contact information inside. The company from whom it was shipped is called Global Phoenix Computers, of Ithaca, N.Y.(although I actually bought it from Nomorerack Retail Group and paid through PayPal), but they do not answer any of their phones. I tried to scan the booklet into my laptop and enlarge it, but it came out very faint, so that didn't help either.

The tablet, which is a Google 7" Android, seems like a nice little tool and I did manage to download some music from the Internet, although I can't remember how I did it now. It's WiFi works well and I did once manage to get into my Yahoo e-mail, though all these things just happen by chance and not because I know what I am doing. I really should like able to understand it myself, but don't know how without some written guide to go by.

If you can give me any assistance I would really appreciate it.
Sincerely,
BaYvette.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I couldn't find a manual either. Those cheapie tablets usually don't come with much in the way of documentation or support.


----------



## BaYvette (Jan 24, 2013)

That's what I was afraid of. Thanks anyway TerryNet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no experience with the Android operating system but other members, of course, do. If you start a thread in this forum with specific questions (e.g., how to access Yahoo! mail) probably somebody can help, even not knowing that particular tablet.

Since you mentioned email, you probably used the browser and accessed Yahoo! the same way you would on a desktop or laptop or else there is probably a Mail App in Android that you used.

A lot of the information in that manual I first linked to (post # 2) may be of help. Not the parts about the particular tablet of course, but the parts about the Android system may help.


----------



## csatennis (Mar 3, 2007)

The Mid729B is a pretty sad tablet. I bought it new for $70 and it was overpriced at that. However, to use your tablet, be sure to use the small plastic like pencil they give you. It works much better than your fingers will. Just double tap with the pencil on an icon and it will work just like on a computer. 

By the way, I noticed that the camera doesn't really work. It only takes a picture of you - the camera lens is directed at the user not at a subject on the other side of the the tablet! Also, even though it has a video camera, it doesn't really work with SKYPE. You can use Skype calls, but without video...which was my main purpose for buying it in the first place.

IMO, the best thing you can do with this is give it to someone as a gag gift.


----------

